# {opinion} Does this look like screen being washed out to you?



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

I have my 8 GB Nexus 7 but something's bugging me, my Galaxy Nexus i know has satration issues but the N7 seems to have a odd issue. pics look more colorful then in person but maybe u can help. Does the icons look washed or faded to you? My videos look great but menus look horrid, everything seems to have a bland pastel color in menus, android green looks like a faded mint Green. Is this how jelly bean is supposed to look? Btw this is on auto brightness. sorry for the large pics.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks ok in pics to me. How does it look in person with auto brightness off?


----------



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

it gets better but blues and reds look lighter then normal. the movie icon looks almost light pink and google books hs a pailer blue not a bright vivid dark blue. it's like my contrast is too bright. the color tones of menus and icons seem faded. like when i took the pictures the galaxy nexus made things look almost fine but look directly at the N7 and it's like i have a film of white on the screen. it's a shame cause everything outside menus look fantastic and everything works on my N7 so far. no screen lift, light bleeding or anything. It just looks pale like a dead fish.

A good example look at the play store icons blue and the red movie icon in pics and the orange google music headpone, dosent hae the pop in color.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

That looks 100x better then mine. If mine looked like that I wouldn't be waiting on a replacement device right now. I'd say your golden. If you want to see what a washed out screen looks like go to http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30264-defective-nexus-7/


----------



## jtpterp (Sep 26, 2011)

I think this is just the norm for this device. Not a fan of the reds in particular. Hopefully some kernels come down the pipe soon with some color correction.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

iPois0n said:


> That looks 100x better then mine. If mine looked like that I wouldn't be waiting on a replacement device right now. I'd say your golden. If you want to see what a washed out screen looks like go to http://rootzwiki.com...ective-nexus-7/


I followed your thread man and i feel bad for you. I hope it all works out for you. Its just odd, I run Jellybean on the Galaxy Nexus and it seems so much more darker in reds, blues and so on. I see other pics online and most of them look identical to mine I just want to be sure since noone around me has one to compare. I work in the tech field and see 5-10 tabs a day It just seems like the colors are offset, oddly only in menus and icons. it's like the Ui is messing with things, I had the same oddness on my Nook Color once i installed Gingerbread.


----------



## jtpterp (Sep 26, 2011)

I also have a galaxy nexus but I don't think its fair to compare a 720p Samsung screen from a flagship phone to a budget $200 tablet. Like I said in my previous post I think some color correction will help, just have to wait on a kernel Dev to implement it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

The Galaxy Nexus uses a AMOLED display which are known for their contrast ratios and color saturation. The Nexus 7 uses an IPS LCD display which is known for its viewing angles. Personally IPS is old tech AMOLED is newer tech.


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

Mine looks a bit washed out too. I have gotten used to it. As others said i think its cause im used to an amoled.

Color correction will help and pretty sure we should have that soon!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

If you have a Galaxy Nexus, or any HD phone, every screen will look like that to you.

I felt the same way when I had bought a Transformer Prime. The screen looked washed out and colors didn't pop.

These HD screens spoil us! Haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

I Feel better now , thanks guys ! Now back to Dead Trigger and a Dual Skock 3.


----------



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

I too have noticed a big difference between my N7 and the GNex. Hoping we get a new kernel soon that has tweaks so I can maybe make it look closer in color saturation. I really dig this N7!


----------

